# Référencement Google d'un site iWeb sur .mac



## Eugène13 (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon petit problème.

J'ai créé un site sur iweb 08, je le publie sur .mac mais avec mon nom de domaine perso.
Pour ceux que celà intéresse http://www.everest2008.fr


J'ai créé également un compte google pour y insérer quelques pubs. Mais celui-ci me demande de vérifier la propriété de mon site en incorporant une balise meta entre les sections head.

Question 1 : Comment ajouter cette balise à cet endroit précis ?
Question 2 : Si je fais 
publier dans un fichier
pour pouvoir le modifier, comment remettre le fichier dans library/application support /iweb ou commet le transférer via FTP sur .mac sans passer par la commande plublier dans .mac d'iweb ?

J'espère être précis...

Merci beaucoup à tous.


----------



## whereismymind (1 Octobre 2007)

Pour ta première question, jepense que dans iWeb, ce n'est pas possible puisque pour ma part,je n'ai jamais vu un endroit dans ce logiciel ou on peut éditer du code à la main.

A mon avis, ça passe par une édition de tes pages HTML en manuel avec un logiciel comme TacoHTML Edit (gratuit)

Après pour ce qui est du réupload de ta page hors iWeb ou de la réintération de celle ci dans iWeb, je sais pas trop ...


----------



## Eugène13 (1 Octobre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> A mon avis, ça passe par une édition de tes pages HTML en manuel avec un logiciel comme TacoHTML Edit (gratuit)



Je vais essayer ce soir. je suis au bureau sur windows....
Pour le transfert sur .mac, la solution est peut être de faire un upload sur l'idisk ?


----------



## whereismymind (1 Octobre 2007)

Jamais testé, j'ai pas de compte .Mac, je laisse les autres répondrent.


----------



## Eugène13 (2 Octobre 2007)

OK, j'ai réussi.
J'ai tout d'abord publier dans un dossier mon site iweb.
Avec Taco, j'ai inséré une balise meta.
J'ai ensuite uploadé via idisk sur .mac.
Et celà fonctionne.
Pour les balaises en html, on peut donc ajouter plusieurs codes sur son site fait via iweb.


----------



## koeklin (2 Octobre 2007)

... en sachant tout de même que les moteurs de recherche utilisent de moins en moins les méta pour référencer les sites...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Je crois qu'il parle de la meta google pour t'identifier comme possesseur du site. 


```
<meta name="verify-v1" content="blablabla" />
```


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je crois qu'il parle de la meta google pour t'identifier comme possesseur du site.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


dans ce cas l&#224; utiliser le fichier plut&#244;t que la balise m&#233;ta


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> dans ce cas là utiliser le fichier plutôt que la balise méta



J'avais complètement oublié la méthode avec le fichier


----------



## Eugène13 (4 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'avais complètement oublié la méthode avec le fichier



Je ne peux pas utiliser cette methode, mon nom de domaine n'est pas en webmac, toutes les pages sont donc référencées www.everest2008.fr, je ne peux pas obtenir www.everest2008.fr/xzdnfjzebnfkf.html comme me le demande google !
Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Octobre 2007)

Eug&#232;ne13;4426775 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas utiliser cette methode, mon nom de domaine n'est pas en webmac, toutes les pages sont donc r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233;es www.everest2008.fr, je ne peux pas obtenir www.everest2008.fr/xzdnfjzebnfkf.html comme me le demande google !
> Si quelqu'un a une id&#233;e je suis preneur.


Change la redirection de ton nom de domaine de frame en redirection. Comme &#231;a everest3008.fr renverra sur web.mac.wom/biduletruc/... et tu pourra mettre la vrai adresse du fichier 

Une autre bonne solution est de se mettre sur un vrai h&#233;bergement et de faire son site avec une bonne appli


----------



## Eugène13 (4 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Change la redirection de ton nom de domaine de frame en redirection. Comme ça everest3008.fr renverra sur web.mac.wom/biduletruc/... et tu pourra mettre la vrai adresse du fichier



Je suis débutant, comment fais-t-on ?



p4bl0 a dit:


> Une autre bonne solution est de se mettre sur un vrai hébergement et de faire son site avec une bonne appli



Peut-être mais pas beaucoup de temps, pas beaucoup d'argent... 
Je ne suis pas impressioné par rapidweaver... 
Des suggestions


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Octobre 2007)

Eugène13 a dit:


> Je suis débutant, comment fais-t-on ?


Ça doit se paramètrer chez ton registar (où tu a acheter ton domaine). 




Eugène13 a dit:


> Peut-être mais pas beaucoup de temps, pas beaucoup d'argent...
> Je ne suis pas impressioné par rapidweaver...
> Des suggestions


"Une bonne appli", c'est aps forcément RapidWeaver hein :rateau:, Smultron, TextWrangler ou TextMate :love: c'est bien (mieux) aussi


----------



## Eugène13 (5 Octobre 2007)

OK mais faut-il connaitre le langage HTML ?


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Octobre 2007)

Eugène13 a dit:


> OK mais faut-il connaitre le langage HTML ?





			
				p4bl0 a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a doit se param&#232;trer chez ton registar (o&#249; tu a acheter ton domaine).


Et si t'allais d&#233;j&#224; voir avant de poser une question hors sujet


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je crois qu'il parle de la meta google pour t'identifier comme possesseur du site.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Salut pablo, je voudrai savoir en faite a quel endroit dans mes fichiers HTML je doit placer cette balise META
Voici un exemple de mon code pri en HEAD et HEAD

  <head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />

    <meta name="Generator" content="iWeb 2.0.2" />
    <meta name="iWeb-Build" content="local-build-20071013" />
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=1000" />
    <title>Insight Quienes Somos</title>
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen,print" href="Insight_files/Insight.css" />
    <!--[if IE]><link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' media='screen,print' href='Insight_files/InsightIE.css'/><![endif]-->
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/iWebSite.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Insight_files/Insight.js"></script>
  </head>


Merci pour ton aide


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Octobre 2007)

julusmulus a dit:


> Salut pablo, je voudrai savoir en faite a quel endroit dans mes fichiers HTML je doit placer cette balise META
> Voici un exemple de mon code pri en HEAD et HEAD
> 
> <head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
> ...


ins&#232;re la avec les autres balises meta, la seule condition c'est que les balises meta soient entre <head> et </head> 

Puis tant qu'&#224; faire si tu touche au code, apprends le html et laisse b&#233;ton iWeb


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse Pablo, et bien en fait je commence tout juste a toucher au HTML, mais vraiment pas suffisament bien pour faire mon site tout seul encore.....
En plus je n'y connai vraiment rien au language XML, scripts, js et css.

Mais je suis entrainty de m'y mettre, j'apprend doucement , en esperant arrivé a dreamweaver, pour integrer du flash, et du php ...
Merci


----------



## soflolui (20 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> insère la avec les autres balises meta, la seule condition c'est que les balises meta soient entre <head> et </head>
> 
> Puis tant qu'à faire si tu touche au code, apprends le html et laisse béton iWeb



bonjour, ça se trouve où <head> dans iweb, dans le dossier site ? mais lequel ? je ne peux insérer aucun lien

Merci à vous


----------



## koeklin (20 Octobre 2007)

sur chacune des pages html de ton site
si édites une page html avec un editeur de texte la partie Head est comprise entre les balises
	
	



```
<head>  et </head>
```
cette partie Head est suivie de la partie Body comprise entre les balises

```
<body>  et </body>
```
mais mieux vaut avoir quelques notions de Html avant de faire quoi que ce soit


----------



## soflolui (20 Octobre 2007)

merci, je n'arrivais pas à l'ouvrir, je change donc la propriété pour pouvoir saisir le code, affaire à suivre...

Merci


----------



## koeklin (20 Octobre 2007)

Par exemple dans le site des mamounettes coupinettes (page d'accueil)
la balises head est la suivante:

```
<head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
    
    <meta name="Generator" content="iWeb 2.0.2" />
    <meta name="iWeb-Build" content="local-build-20071020" />
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=700" />
    <title>Devenir maman chez les Coupinettes </title>
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen,print" href="acceuil_files/acceuil.css" />
    <!--[if IE]><link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' media='screen,print' href='acceuil_files/acceuilIE.css'/><![endif]--><style type="text/css">
/*<![CDATA[*/
	@import "Scripts/Widgets/HTMLRegion/Paste.css";
/*]]>*/
</style>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/iWebSite.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/Widgets/SharedResources/WidgetCommon.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/Widgets/Navbar/navbar.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/Widgets/HTMLRegion/Paste.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/iWebImage.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="acceuil_files/acceuil.js"></script>
  </head>
```
je te conseille pour ne pas faire d'erreur si tu as une balise à rajouter de la faire sur une ligne à la fin juste entre 

```
le dernier </script> et </head>
```


----------



## soflolui (21 Octobre 2007)

je comprends tout à fait ce que tu me dis mais où est-ce que tu as trouvé la page ci-dessus, g beau chercher je ne la trouve pas, 

IDisk>Web>Sites>devenir-maman et ensuite ????

Merci beaucoup de ton aide, on y arrivera bien


----------



## koeklin (21 Octobre 2007)

et ensuite tu double-clique sur devenir-maman et tu vois :
accueil.html 
accueil_files
Forum.html
Forum_files
les dossiers de blogs:
Les_premiers_soins_à_la_naissance
Lombilic
Biberons
et peut être d'autres trucs que je ne peux deviner

bon tu prends ta page accueil.html tu la glisses sur ton bureau (fais en une sauvegarde de cette page quelque part sur ton ordi de cette page, stp), tu l'ouvres avec un éditeur de texte  (et non un navigateur internet ) et tu mets ton code là dedans et tu la glisses à la place de son original.
et il faudra le faire à chaque mise à jour de cette page. 

mais franchement moi je doute qu'il faille se casser la tête autant. le meilleur référencement dans Google c'est de laisser un lien vers ton site dans un maximum d'endroit sur le web  surtout les forum comme MacGé (bien joué!  ) que les gens cliquent dessus.


Ps: Bon pour ce qui est du code que j'ai récupéré, t'inquiètes pas je n'ai pas accès à ton idisk, il suffit de faire un cliquer sur ta page d'accueil et de cliquer sur "voir le code source" et pour ce qui des pages et des dossiers de ton site c'est parce que j'ai une assez bonne expérience de l'organisation des sites iweb, voilà.


----------



## soflolui (21 Octobre 2007)

merci une autre question, google a référencé que ma page d'acceuil, va t-il le faire par la suite pour mes autres pages ?


----------



## soflolui (23 Octobre 2007)

rho bah tant pis, merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps d'essayer de m'expliquer, je vais arrêter quelque temps de me prendre la tête et laisser google faire.

Merci merci merci


----------



## koeklin (23 Octobre 2007)

En fait J'en ai aucune idée alors plutôt que de spamer ce fil de mes méconnaissances  je laissais répondre les autres...


----------



## lol et celine (22 Octobre 2008)

Eugène13 a dit:


> OK, j'ai réussi.
> J'ai tout d'abord publier dans un dossier mon site iweb.
> Avec Taco, j'ai inséré une balise meta.
> J'ai ensuite uploadé via idisk sur .mac.
> ...



Bonjour Eugène 13
Pour renvoyer le site éditer avec taco dur le WEB tu utilise ftp ?


----------



## lol et celine (22 Octobre 2008)

je m'explique un peu mieux 

J 'ai le même problème qu'Eugène 13 : mettre des meta sur un site iweb publié sur .mac via un nom de domaine personnel.  
Je crois comprendre ses manipulations (publier le site dans un dossier, l'éditer avec Taco par ex,puis intégrer les balises)  mais pour renvoyer les pages éditées, faut il se servir de FTP ?


----------



## koeklin (22 Octobre 2008)

non pas de FTP
-> tu fais te connectes à ton iDisk
 et tu transfères ta page via le Finder  vers l'iDisk par glisser-déposer


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (22 Octobre 2008)

julusmulus a dit:


> j'apprend doucement , en esperant arrivé a dreamweaver, pour integrer du flash, et du php ...



... il n'y a aucun intérêt à apprendre Dreamweaver dans le but d'intégrer du Flash dans une page html car la techno qu'il emploi est lourde, peu ergonomique et pas en phase avec les normes W3C. Plutôt utiliser un concept comme SWFObject. Un lien d'explication :

<http://wiki.mediabox.fr/documentation/swfobject>

... et concernant le php ... comment dire ... !!!


----------



## koeklin (22 Octobre 2008)

Il n'est pas sûr qu'il suive ton conseil, son message date d'un an. C'est assez trompeur ces grands up dans un fil.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Octobre 2008)

soflolui a dit:


> rho bah tant pis, merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps d'essayer de m'expliquer, je vais arrêter quelque temps de me prendre la tête et laisser google faire.
> 
> Merci merci merci



avec un léger retard, oui, google s'en chargera.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (22 Octobre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Il n'est pas sûr qu'il suive ton conseil, son message date d'un an. C'est assez trompeur ces grands up dans un fil.



... waiiiiiiiii !!!!
... j'ai pas fait gaffe, pardon !!! ;o))))
... merci à toi.


----------



## mrieu (28 Octobre 2011)

Sinon, vous pouvez aussi essayer de lire ce site : http://macmouflon.pagesperso-orange.fr
Ca a plutôt bien fonctionné pour moi.


----------

